# Rod/Reel for Pier fishing



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Guys, I'm headed to Orange beach in about a month and have decided I want to get a rod / reel setup just for Pier work. I'd like something I can work King with, caught those for the first time last year and had fun. I was just looking at the Penn reels and decided to jump over here and ask for your thoughts. Penn has more lines of reels than I know what to think about! My other two reels are Penn so I think I'd like to stick with them for this setup as well. Looking hard at the SSV6500BLS. Is this too much reel for my objective?

Are there some rod / reel setups that would give me a little more options for fishing the pier?
I'd like to keep the budget to around $250 (rod/reel/line). Willing to go a little more if warranted.
Finally, a few bait / lure recommendations to start with would be appreciated. I'd like to order some stuff in the next few days so I'm not down there sorting out kit.


----------



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

This will run you a little over but a 706z and half hitch custom pier rod would be a pretty good start up choice if you wanted to go that route.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Pierrunner said:


> This will run you a little over but a 706z and half hitch custom pier rod would be a pretty good start up choice if you wanted to go that route.


I actually looked at those yesterday...but they are sold out at the moment. Do you have one?


----------



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

I don't have a half hitch my king/cobia rods rods are 9ft Gators, or seeker blanks that I had built


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Pierrunner said:


> I don't have a half hitch my king/cobia rods rods are 9ft Gators, or seeker blanks that I had built


I talked to them yesterday, Half Hitch, they were asking under 80$ for the pier 7' rod. Seems pretty fair. Medium / Heavy action.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

squirrel said:


> Guys, I'm headed to Orange beach in about a month and have decided I want to get a rod / reel setup just for Pier work. I'd like something I can work King with, caught those for the first time last year and had fun. I was just looking at the Penn reels and decided to jump over here and ask for your thoughts. Penn has more lines of reels than I know what to think about! My other two reels are Penn so I think I'd like to stick with them for this setup as well. Looking hard at the SSV6500BLS. Is this too much reel for my objective?
> 
> Are there some rod / reel setups that would give me a little more options for fishing the pier?
> I'd like to keep the budget to around $250 (rod/reel/line). Willing to go a little more if warranted.
> Finally, a few bait / lure recommendations to start with would be appreciated. I'd like to order some stuff in the next few days so I'm not down there sorting out kit.



I would get that reel. You can use it on the pier for anything plus have a reel you could use offshore if that ever come into play. Super strong reels.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> I would get that reel. You can use it on the pier for anything plus have a reel you could use offshore if that ever come into play. Super strong reels.


I'm concerned that it's too much reel for a medium light rod setup for spanish. Do you have thoughts on that? Really wanting to have a balanced "right size" setup.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You always need 2 setups for the pier. You can catch Spanish on the smallest of outfits. A 3000/4000 sized reel is just right. You can catch kings on the same small reel if you want to have more fun.

I bet I've caught over a thousand Spanish on a Mitchell 300.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Squirrel, look for a used 706Z or 704Z. A decent off the rack rod, like a 7 foot Ugly Stick Tiger will handle most kings and decent spanish rod.

Since almost all my custom rods got stolen, for king rods i am using a Tsunami 8 foot medium 5 star surf rod and a Kunan 8 foot medium heavy surf rod with 706Zs or Luxor 300s on them.


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

id go with a penn 706z the 9' king rod may be a little over the budget but it would work fine (plus you could surf fish if you wanted to) good bait are cigar minnows or large spoons can catch spanish and kings. 


i would also have a good medium light rod for spanish and pompano


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

going to decided between the SSV6500BLS and the 706 by Monday, have to get either one on the way so I can get it spooled and play with it before heading to the water. I appreciate everyones input. It's been quiet a while since I've gotten a new rig, I'm excited about it, but still quiet caught on this decision. On one hand, since the rig is unlikely to see dunking, I"m leaning towards the nostalgia of the 706...but on the other hand, as I might actually take it out on a boat, the 6500 seems to be more appropriate for that action. 
I'll ponder it more thru the day and see where I land.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ummmm.....squirrel, unless you plan on the boat sinking, the 706 is good on boats. Had mibe on boats for years.


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

706 is made for surf fishing s I'm sure a little water won't hurt it as long as you spray it of with non saltwater you should be fine with either if you rinse them good


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Pierrunner said:


> This will run you a little over but a 706z and half hitch custom pier rod would be a pretty good start up choice if you wanted to go that route.


This exactly


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Are the half-hitch rods made in the states? I really want a Made in USA rod.


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

yes they are custom made at the shop i believe but correct me if I'm wrong


----------

